# Samoyed Rescue Success Story



## IrvineCAGuy (Feb 11, 2017)

I rescued a 7 month old Samoyed puppy - being the 4th owner in his first 5 months of life. He had, and still has many "issues." But the success part of the story is I've been showing him and he's bringing home ribbons. As a shameful plug, I invite you to read his story on gofundme and look for boshow. This is his 'story' and not necessarily to raise money from you. wink wink. Thanks.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Well done, Sammies are lovely dogs, a friend has had a few but I didn't want the wool everywhere in the house - shall stick to Collies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi @IrvineCAGuy I don't know if you're still checking in, but if you are I hope you'll read this.

I took the liberty of looking up your gofundme page as you requested and I have some serious concerns.

Temperament is heritable, and no matter how handsome your dog is or what a great physical representation of the breed he may be, the fact that he has temperament issues in the way of separation anxiety, and could pass that anxious temperament down to his offspring.

Secondly, why did you send a dog with "tremendous separation anxiety" and "fear of being left alone" off to a stranger for two weeks?!


----------

